# My Wobbler



## Bogstandard (May 27, 2008)

Sid,

That is one monster of a wobbler, it runs great, never seen one run that slow before.

Well done.

John


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 27, 2008)

Sid nice job! I watched it without sound the first time and was thinking... is that a hockey puck? I remembered to turn on the sound for the next view and you answered that for me. Very cool!

Eric


----------



## itowbig (May 27, 2008)

got a lot more to do to it. the bearing is not so good real sloppy and i need to find material to make a flywheel. it might make a good massager (oh honey come here) ;D
i want to make a reverse thing for it i got it figured out in my head just need to do it. it ran back wards when i changed the air flow. any who not to bad for a guy like me. i think. i want to make a boiler too. but i need to read more before i do that.


----------



## itowbig (May 31, 2008)

this is about 1 or 2 lbs steam i think. i check the gauge with air first before steam.
blow off valve is at 20 psi

http://www.youtube.com/v/Wm0UkmZnxo8&hl=en


----------



## bretk (May 31, 2008)

Sid,

Nice Wobbler ;D, Hocky puck is a nice touch, I always say use what you have laying around, and it sure works nicely :bow:

What is your bore and stroke?

-Bret


----------



## itowbig (May 31, 2008)

bore is 5/8 stroke 1 1/16 rod & piston made from an old shock absorber shaft.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 1, 2008)

I like your engine Sid, sweet runner ;D 
It is one of the designs on the short list for my second engine.... but I think I might lean more toward a horizontal?? 
I'm still going to make one... just not right away. ;D 

I like the hockey puck... We don't have a lot of those around here! 
Did you build that boiler? I like to see them run on steam 


Ralph.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 1, 2008)

yes i did make the boiler. had a heck of a time finding it on the web. i was reading a bunch of stuff off the web and i saw this boiler, then i lost where i seen it. finally found it again then i built it. its from a 6" pipe with caps. ill take a pic of it. it hold pressure well. i tried air up to 100lbs and decided that was good for me. i dont intend on it going much past 20 psi hot with steam. although i (think) it will go higher. im just scared of steam and presure in confined areas. it was easy to build.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jun 1, 2008)

Can you share the link for the boiler?

Eric


----------



## itowbig (Jun 1, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010865.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010864.jpg


----------



## itowbig (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## mklotz (Jun 1, 2008)

I can remember, as a kid, reading the original _Popular Mechanics_ in which that boiler was featured.

One cautionary note here. If I were building that boiler in today's Brave New World, I wouldn't buy the pipe and end caps during the same trip to the store.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 1, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If I were building that boiler in today's Brave New World, I wouldn't buy the pipe and end caps during the same trip to the store.


...or try to get on an airplane with that thing in your luggage.

Great job on the the engine and the vids! ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pic's Sid. I agree with Marv... looks a bit suspect! :-\ :big:
I've got to work now but will read it all later ;D


Ralph.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. You are my hero.

Eric


----------



## IronHorse (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting Boiler. I was wondering about the pressure gauge, can you use a regular air-pressure gauge or do you need to use one that is designed for steam? ???


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a video of the first Wobbler I made. It's from the same plan Brian is doing one from now. My approach to the Loctite dilemma was to go headless ;D I did mill false hex cap screws on top. The cylinder Flywheel and crank are 304 SS. The piston and rod gland are brass. Base and frame are aluminum. I made 3 at one time ,completed 2 and still have one in kit form.
         Dick



[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9KfjEnQENoM[/ame]


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a photo to show the flywheel detail and the head.

      Dick


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 2, 2008)

Good stuff Dick.... How hard was it to mill those hex heads into the cylinder? 

Why 3? are 2 gifts or is there one for each house? :big:

I like the flywheel design also, Are you a manual or CNC kind of builder? 

Yes I know Mr inquisitive.... But that's how I learn more ;D



Ralph.

P.S. I snuck a peek at you scotch yoke too.... Nice!


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Ralph, Thanks for the positive comments. I made 3 because I usually give one to my brother( he give me electronic projects he does) and I wanted a spare in case of a fatal error. I made them about 3 yrs. ago during the winter.Both this one and the scotch yoke have run many hours. I only found this forum this past New Years day. (Lurker off and on for 6 months) I have a Lagun with an early proto-trak 2 axis control. That is what I used for this one. I did similar bolt heads in the past with a vice on a x y table on a rotary table. 
         Dick


----------



## hitandmissman (Jul 2, 2008)

That is nice. I like that. Good work. ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you for the answers Dick. After a quick goggle( 8) ) search I now know about Lagun and what a 2 axis control is ;D 
Lucky brother I say, Hand crafted steam engines for prezzies, couldn't be bad  

The rotary table is still a bit of a puzzle box to me, I am still finding new things it can do and that I can get it to do! It's all good fun ;D I haven't got a small XY table and I wouldn't think I could get such a stack of tool holding under the head of my smallish mill? So I guess if I wanted to emulate such an effect I would be all 'mark out and manual'! 

Just one more question.... Are you currently making any engines? 



Ralph.


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning Ralph, Actually since my start at posting I'm in the TB2 Elmer's Comber Engine build and signed up for TB3 which is going to be IC engine yet to be assigned. (my first) Dick


----------

